

our switch from Lisp to Python - prakash
http://blog.reddit.com/2005/12/on-lisp.html

======
bgray
If lack of libraries was the reason for the switch, why not Clojure?

~~~
copper
Clojure dates from 2007 according to wikipedia, and reddit did the switch way
before that (this post was in 2005.)

Makes me feel positively ancient.

~~~
bgray
Ahhh, that makes sense. Thanks!

------
gcb
propose to ycombinator a site in lisp

get initial funding and fanfare

switch it to a more stable and easy to maintain language

